# Winchester Apex Breech Plugs



## WarYak (Nov 25, 2008)

Does anyone know where I can look to purchase a replacement breech plug for a Winchester Apex?


----------



## El Matador (Dec 21, 2007)

Those were made by CVA. Most places that sell ML accessories (Sportsman's, Cabelas) will have replacement breech plugs, so see if one of the CVA plugs will match up.


----------



## lonedog (Sep 11, 2007)

Look for a CVA breech plug marked to fit the Kodiak model and you should have your fit


----------

